# acryllic doors



## silvio (Jul 2, 2008)

I want to make acryllic doors for my workbench so I can see what is in each chamber without having to unlock them.  Does anyone know of any way to buy it in liquified form?


----------



## Bushytails (Jul 2, 2008)

You can buy it in liquid form, but it's not what you want.  Go to your local hardware store, and pick up some sheets of lexan of the proper size.  Trying to mold a liquid into the right shape is quite difficult, and the lexan will be clearer, stronger, etc.  Cut it slowly with a jigsaw or table saw, being sure not to heat it up, drill holes for the hinges, latch, etc, then just bolt the hardware one.

--Bushytails


----------



## Marv (Jul 10, 2008)

How does the liquid form work? I've never heard of that before.


----------



## Bushytails (Jul 12, 2008)

It comes in a can, you pour it into a mold...  it's useful for making custom paperweights and stuff like that.  it's not useful for making doors.  

--Bushytails


----------

